# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hart voelen kloppen-normaal?

## rafaelo

hallo is het normaal dat je je hart voelt kloppen ik zity nu heel rustig wat tv te kijken en ff op me mail box, maar voel me hart gwoon kloppen. maar niet op me borst ergens in de buurt van me onder buik. volgens mij hoor je hem niet zo goed te voelen. mischien licht het aan mijn pds. zou het anders niet weten, iemand van julie?

----------


## Agnes574

Het is héél normaal dat je je hart soms op een andere plaats voelt kloppen  :Wink: 
Wees blij dat het klopt!!  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelo

hmm maar ik heb dus het gevoel dat het precies op de plek zit waar ik last van me darmen heb hey

----------


## Agnes574

dat kan écht geen kwaad hoor...je daar zéker géén zorgen over maken!!
Naar de dokter geweest of gebeld???

----------


## rafaelo

neej denk dat het komt dat me darmen helemaal naar de klote zijn en dan drukken op me buik ofzo zetten dus uit mischien voel je het dan meer. zit wel bij de darmen in de buurt

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje,Rafaelo...als je darmen 'helemaal naar de klote zijn' dan praat ik nu tegen een geest....WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
Even serieus nu;
-je hart ergens voelen kloppen....al is het in de kleinste teen van je rechtervoet....
KAN ABSOLUUT GEEN KWAAD en er scheelt je ECHT NIETS als je je hart voelt kloppen...waar dan ook!!
-Prikkelbaar darmsyndroom...70% van de bevolking heeft hier in meer of mindere mate last van....mee leren leven!!
Hierbij zijn je darmen echt niet 'helemaal naar de klote' hoor!
-En je hart ligt niet écht in de buurt van je darmen hoor....maar ja;onze romp is dan ook weer niet zo groot en er moeten heel veel organen in, dus het is maar hoe je het bekijkt hé!

Geniet eens van de mooie en goede dingen Rafaelo...THINK POSITIVE!!
Dan heb je naar mijn mening al de helft minder klachten!!  :Wink:

----------

